# My thoughts on "24"



## Dmitri (Jan 18, 2011)

I just finished the first season of 24, and some things annoyed me...

1) The show started off great, and I couldn't wait to see the next episode! Then it started getting weak. And by the last few episodes it was just stupid. 
It went from being a smart action show to a standard cliche ending (bullets running out of ammo at just the right time, international terrorists that can mastermind a rescue from a secure DOD prison - yet can't tie a knot that a teenage girl can't pull apart with her teeth, etc.).

2) Dennis Hoppers Serbian accent. Oh my god... I thought John Malkovich's Russian accent in "Rounders" was bad, but this just may be worse. I cringed whenever he spoke (also, why were Serbians talking to each other in english?)

3) Bauers wife - Good lord I wanted the terrorists to kidnap her again and just kill her. One of the most annoying characters ever, she wanders around the CIA anti-terrorism area bugging everyone ("Why? Why? Why?" "Who was that on the phone?" "How come something hasn't happened yet?").

4) Bauers daughters commitment to friends. Well, sort of. Her good friend that gets kidnapped with her? Kim never asks what happened to her, ever. Is she dead? Is she alive? I know, but she doesn't seem to care. She is more concerned with that guy that kidnapped her (which leads to that ridiculously corny jail scene) than her best friend. 

I'll be starting the second season soon, and I hope it's as good as the beginning of season 1 was. But if it heads in the direction that season 1 took, blah.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2011)

I hear there's going to be a movie too...


----------



## chito beach (Jan 18, 2011)

wake me up when the show is over...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 18, 2011)

The thing is that it COULD have been great, like the Bourne movies. But somewhere in the middle either the writers got lazy or they ran out of ideas, because it became a turd.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2011)

What I'm wondering is - after 7 seasons, what's left to make a movie about?


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 18, 2011)

lol I don't know. But I don't know that Hollywood needs to worry about quality, people will go anyway. For example, little fockers lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dmitri said:


> like the Bourne movies.


A little off topic, but...  Have you read the books?

I read them years before the movies (I guess the books were still new when I read them), and when I heard that they were making the movies I couldn't wait.


BTW ... are you a Tom Clancy fan?  I hear that a movie of Without Remorse is in the works.  No idea what the cast will be or who's writing/directing, but it should be interesting.  I hope they don't ruin it.

edit

crap - I guess they weren't new, lol.  Well, The Bourne Ultimatum was, I read them all about the time that came out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Ludlum


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 18, 2011)

No, never read the books, nor do I read Clancy. I tried to read Clancy once and gave up pretty quickly when I felt like I was reading a technical report on a submarine, and got bored out of my mind


----------

